
The Secret Life of Photons - mkeeter
https://benedikt-bitterli.me/tantalum/tantalum.html
======
DrScump
posted earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10528663)

